# CATS N HYBRID STRIPERS



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

went up to escambia river to day, for a little cat n hybrid fun fished from prolly 4:30-6:30, as soon as we got there with our new secret bait the bite was on, we got 10 cats6 of them going over 4lbs 7 hybrid stripers, a warmouth (google eye) 3 eles, and some small bluecats, it was cold but all in all we crushed em, sorry for the dark pictures they where taken on my phone























































all on our new super duper secret bait


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats amazing...nice job!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, I love it when a plan comes together. Looks like a great day. What kind of bait?oke


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job man. All this from the spillway I presume?



Alex


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

friggin awesome! man, i bet those hybrids ate good.......


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yes they wher very good, i found deer skin in some of the catfish, it was like some one had shot a deer and thrown the carcass in the water and the catfish where feeding on it


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

Dont suppose you want to share that special secret bait?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

He just told us the secret bait..... DEER..... :doh


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

I've used deer as cut baitfor my trot lineson tennsaw in the past... It does work!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

DANG! it seems like you always crush them cats! congrats on the hybrids. ive always wanted to learn how to catch those suckers just never had a chance...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

catfishing is what i do, best hybrids and stripers are just bonuses, they can be tricky, u just gotta know where to look for them, hybrids i mean


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

My guess would be that the secret bait is live or fresh shrimp. I have used both for catching catfish and hybrids but thelive shrimp worked better on the hybrids.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hit the nail on the head my friend


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GLENNFISHMASTERFLOWERS (12/28/2009)*hit the nail on the head my friend


Thanks and that's a mighty fine mess of fish.


----------

